# Thank you all



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2015)

I want to take a moment to THANK you all for the comments and helpful tip and inspirations. I didn't enter any photos in the local fair last year but decided to this year. I picked 3 and all 3 got Blue Ribbons and it's all because I've learned so much from all you wonderful folks.

Here are 2 of them first.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2015)

Now this one just about floored me. I was thrilled to find those first 2 with blues but I looked the wall over several times and couldn't find my last one, I was wondering if it had gotten lost in the shuffle but then Rebbeca says here it is.

It had made the Special Awards board
The County Commisioner Award

I get to pick them up tomorrow so I'll try to get a MUSHIN of that big beautiful ribbon.


THANK YOU ALL FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THE PHOTO FORUM

Mike


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats Mikey!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike - that is fantastic!  Congratulations on the fine showing!  
Well deserved my friend.
Dennis


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 22, 2015)

Great shootin bud, keep it up.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice, real nice.


----------



## carver (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats Mike


----------



## quinn (Aug 25, 2015)

Way cool Mikey!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 1, 2015)

congrats on the win....

and, i absolutely LOVE that first pic!!!!!!!!!...the rest are great, but, that one is just flat awesome!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome captures, congrats to you!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gotta love it both times you share it!


----------

